# Share your music :)



## Saus (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are some of my favorites:

Global Communication - 14:31
Röyksopp - Electric Counterpoint III. Fast (RYXPs Milde Salve)
Solar Fields - Bngl.w
Zero 7 - Spinning


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


>


^ This guy knows good music


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

This is my kind of music


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Jayd said:


> This is my kind of music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah Jayd man Trivium's finally coming to Portugal 22 Nov, day of my birthday, I'm like totally there woot!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hah Jayd man Trivium's finally coming to Portugal 22 Nov, day of my birthday, I'm like totally there woot!


That's awesome man! I saw Trivium last January and they were fucking sick! I also saw A7X a couple years ago when they still had the Rev, that was a really good concert too!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

GhostsoftheGreat said:


>


big up flying lotus


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Semi-old but gold from the man like James Blake.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

An encouraging tune, if you like uplifting beats.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

kings of leon - arizona my favourite


----------



## EnigmaticExistence (Oct 6, 2012)

A positve upbeat track.


----------

